# My Beautiful Wife!!!



## shadowlands (Oct 10, 2012)

I did it again!!! 

Pulling my images from this posting.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 10, 2012)

Thought I was having Deja Vu...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/208190-my-wife-world-cup-mexico.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/190730-rated-r-my-lovely-wife-protection.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/295232-my-beautiful-sexy-wife.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/227362-merry-christmas-my-wife.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/226104-my-wife-santas-naughty-list.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/225639-my-beautiful-wife-improvements.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...4956-my-wife-mexico-spain-soccer-jerseys.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/224667-my-beautiful-wife-boy-shorts.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/223605-my-beautiful-wife-outdoors.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/223085-my-beautiful-wife-some-samples.html

From this sample we can extract that you 1. Never want critique and preemptively reject it, even though there are many flaws with your photography 2. Post similar threads and eventually remove the content, rendering the threads and any time the people spent in the threads pointless.

So why does this madness continue?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 10, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Thought I was having Deja Vu...
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/208190-my-wife-world-cup-mexico.html
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/190730-rated-r-my-lovely-wife-protection.html
> ...









And same mundane lighting and pics!


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 10, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Thought I was having Deja Vu...
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/208190-my-wife-world-cup-mexico.html
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/190730-rated-r-my-lovely-wife-protection.html
> ...



Dang man, just thought I'd share these.


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 10, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I was having Deja Vu...
> ...



Man, you guys suck!!! Just sharing...


----------



## mishele (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## pixmedic (Oct 10, 2012)

The poses on the couch would be much improved by removing her top. Just saying.


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 10, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> The poses on the couch would be much improved by removing her top. Just saying.



Ha! True!


----------



## Studio7Four (Oct 10, 2012)

shadowlands said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I was having Deja Vu...
> ...



With the change in emphasis on the gallery forums a little while back _to be critique forums_, I suggest you post pictures such as these in the Just For Fun forum(Just For Fun!) if you don't want comments.

(C&C withheld per request)


----------



## unpopular (Oct 10, 2012)

the choice of nightwear and her young appearance makes me think "sleepover" ... if i didn't know she was old enough to be someone's wife, I might feel pervy looking at these.


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 10, 2012)

Studio7Four said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > Rotanimod said:
> ...



Excellent idea.. sounds like that's what I needed originally. 
Is there an admin who can move this over?


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 10, 2012)

unpopular said:


> the choice of nightwear and her young appearance makes me think "sleepover" ... if i didn't know she was old enough to be someone's wife, I might feel pervy looking at these.



Ha! I'll take that as I compliment. Yep, she's a mother of two as well.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Leave the top on.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 10, 2012)

Rotanimod, these are Galleries, not Critique Forums. If he doesn't want critique, he doesn't have to ask for it. If he gets some, he should be pleasant about it (which, spot checking your cited threads, he seems to be).

What, exactly, is the problem here?


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Oct 10, 2012)

Why even post random mediocre snapshot pics and declare you don't want C&C, and then repeat yourself 10 times?

Am I crazy, or is this a photography forum? There's virtually no photographic value in any of these images. Unless one has a sentimental connection to the subject... Do you honestly think anyone cares about a random picture of some anonymous female? This isn't Facebook.

I'm thoroughly confused.


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 10, 2012)

amolitor said:


> Rotanimod, these are Galleries, not Critique Forums. If he doesn't want critique, he doesn't have to ask for it. If he gets some, he should be pleasant about it (which, spot checking your cited threads, he seems to be).
> 
> What, exactly, is the problem here?



Thanks man. I posted them here and shouldn't have.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 10, 2012)

amolitor said:


> Rotanimod, these are Galleries, not Critique Forums. If he doesn't want critique, he doesn't have to ask for it. If he gets some, he should be pleasant about it (which, spot checking your cited threads, he seems to be).
> 
> What, exactly, is the problem here?



Exactly...here's the _official description_ of the People Photography section:[h=1]Forum: People Photography[/h]*A gallery for sharing photos of the people in your life, from informal portraits & candids, to your home studio shots or street photography. Post for discussion and feedback, including general critique."*


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 10, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Why even post random mediocre snapshot pics and declare you don't want C&C, and then repeat yourself 10 times?
> 
> Am I crazy, or is this a photography forum? Do you honestly think anyone cares about a random picture of some anonymous female? This isn't Facebook.
> 
> ...



Don't stress. I removed them. Get back to your life.


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 10, 2012)

Derrel said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > Rotanimod, these are Galleries, not Critique Forums. If he doesn't want critique, he doesn't have to ask for it. If he gets some, he should be pleasant about it (which, spot checking your cited threads, he seems to be).
> ...



Thanks man... I appreciate ya!


----------



## unpopular (Oct 10, 2012)

isn't there a 'rate my wife' website out there?


----------



## amolitor (Oct 10, 2012)

Still not seeing the problem.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 10, 2012)

neither am I.

but the trolling is good.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 10, 2012)

unpopular said:


> the choice of nightwear and her young appearance makes me think "sleepover" ... if i didn't know she was old enough to be someone's wife, I might feel pervy looking at these.


----------



## terri (Oct 10, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Why even post random mediocre snapshot pics and declare you don't want C&C, and then repeat yourself 10 times?
> 
> Am I crazy, or is this a photography forum? There's virtually no photographic value in any of these images. Unless one has a sentimental connection to the subject... Do you honestly think anyone cares about a random picture of some anonymous female? This isn't Facebook.
> 
> I'm thoroughly confused.


This is the "People Photography" Gallery in a photography forum created for photographers from all levels of interests and skill sets.   There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with the OP posting photos of his wife here.      





> Unless one has a sentimental connection to the subject...


Yeah, I think that was obvious from the title of this thread!    

There are a lot of you who seem to have nothing better to do than jump into people's threads and make totally unhelpful, unkind, borderline elitist comments.    Save it!    :thumbdown:    If he's saying he isn't asking for C&C then don't clutter up his thread with your opinions.    

Hope this clears up any "confusion".     :chatty:     Now run along and play nice.


----------



## Overread (Oct 11, 2012)

I would also like to remind members that critique is an option in any of the galleries we have barring the "Just for Fun" galleries. This has always been the case on the site. The galleries are not just here for critique, they are simply places where critique is allowed. If you specifically don't want feed back you can easily say it in the thread itself or you can use the Just for Fun gallery.


----------

